# Don’t miss the largest gathering of heavy WWII bombers.



## GT (Apr 2, 2005)

Update.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 2, 2005)

oh sure, and it;s in america!!

well there wont be a lanc there anyway........

and the british heavy bomber meet is held anually at elvington i belive, but that's too far away as well..........

and there's a specail place for threads like this, perhaps a mod could move it??


----------



## GT (Apr 3, 2005)

Update.


----------



## Udet (Apr 3, 2005)

Lanc:

GT was specific: the event will take place in Michigan, USA.

America is quite a big continent: from Alaska all the way down to Chile/Argentina.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 3, 2005)

what's your point??


----------



## hellmaker (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey...if someone goes there don't forget to take a cam with him and record the entire event, then post it here so the rest of us can see it too... Pls ppl...


----------



## KraziKanuK (Apr 4, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:



> oh sure, and it;s in america!!
> 
> well there wont be a lanc there anyway........
> 
> ...



Is this Lanc grounded?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 4, 2005)

no it's in canada.............


----------



## KraziKanuK (Apr 4, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> no it's in canada.............



Naturally it is in Canada.

Now, how far do you think is it from Hamilton, Ontario to Belleville, Michigan? Less distance than from Hamiton to Ottawa and the Lanc has been to Ottawa.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 4, 2005)

I wanna see it in flight.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2005)

KraziKanuK said:


> the lancaster kicks ass said:
> 
> 
> > no it's in canada.............
> ...



Lancs just pissed because he can not see it. 

As for the prices I just flew form Frankfurt Germany to Washington DC and back for only $430.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Apr 4, 2005)

DerAdler,

the _Mynarski_ Lancaster is based in Hamilton.

"The Canadian Warplane Museum has dedicated their Lancaster to the memory of Andrew Charles Mynarski. On June 12, 1944, Pilot Officer Mynarski, the Lancaster middle-upper gunner, risked his life to try to save a rear gunner, when his hydraulic equipment seized after an enemy attack. Mynarski fought through flames trying to help his comrade escape to no avail. Finally, the rear gunner indicated to Mynarski to try to save his own life as nothing could be done to save his. Pilot Officer Mynarski stood at attention and saluted the trapped gunner before he jumped with his clothes and parachute on fire.

Pilot Officer Andrew Charles Mynarski was found by French forces, and later died of severe burns. The individual who was able to relay Mynarski's heroic act was the rear gunner, who miraculously survived the plane crash. Mynarski was awarded the Victoria Cross posthumously for his heroism and selflessness in attempting to save the rear gunner. Thus, the Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum appropriately dedicated their Lancaster, the "Mynarski"

To make him happy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2005)

Great pics of it. I especially love the block on the Yoke to keep some one from stealing it! Thats classic.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 4, 2005)

Great pictures, KK!  Did you take any of those?
I've only ever seen that Lanc while it was standing still, and I'd _love_ to actually see it fly!

Awww, why are all great things only in Ontario?  


...or Alberta?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 4, 2005)

hey hey, the may flypast has a 32 page specail on the lancaster!!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 4, 2005)

Great shots, kk!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah they are great shots however the top one is in fact the Battle of Britian memorial flight lancaster...........


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 4, 2005)

Lanc, have you seen PA474?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 4, 2005)

no, i've been to two airshows where she was supposed to be putting in an appearance, both times her display was cancelled............


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 4, 2005)

Go to RAF Coningsby, it's great


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 4, 2005)

believe me i want to but it's a bit far


----------



## KraziKanuK (Apr 4, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Great pictures, KK!  Did you take any of those?
> I've only ever seen that Lanc while it was standing still, and I'd _love_ to actually see it fly!
> 
> Awww, why are all great things only in Ontario?
> ...



I wish, they came from a web site, http://www169.pair.com/jcat/jason/flying/pics_canada/

Lots of other great a/c pics their.

I was at Carp for an airshow a few years back. The Lanc was there. The pilot had a hard time landing as it just floated on, and on, and on...... Ah but what a show.  Used to see the Spit XVI flying around quite a bit, but it has been moved to Carp from Uplands.


Lanc, how can any place be far in the UK? A days drive in any direction will take you from seashore to seashore.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 4, 2005)

KraziKanuK said:


> I wish, they came from a web site, http://www169.pair.com/jcat/jason/flying/pics_canada/
> 
> Lots of other great a/c pics their.


Ah.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2005)

One of the best airshows I ever went to was in England. It was the Airfeet in 1997. It was really a great show.


----------



## GT (Apr 8, 2005)

Update.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)

not that shiney really.........


----------



## GT (Apr 9, 2005)

Update.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)

nice but still not shiney.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Why does it have to be shiney? I think they look better like that.


----------



## GT (Apr 9, 2005)

Update.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice 8)


----------



## GT (Apr 9, 2005)

Update.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice 8)

I found this fairly nice pic earlier whilst looking for pics of the A-10.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)

here's a nice pic of a lanc overtaking a F/A-18............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Yes, overtaking...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)

can't you see the indicators??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

What country is that in?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)

canada, and don't worry i'm trying to work it out too, it might be undertaking.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Canada eh, wow I sure wish Britian had trees like that, what beauties...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)

well that's the canadian lanc, a canadian hornet and it's from a canadian website........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 9, 2005)

Yep, that's a Canadian Hornet alright. Not a missile on it.


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 9, 2005)

GT said:


> A-26 at a Air Show.
> 
> Cheers
> GT



That ones also been at the flying legends airshow at duxford too!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Yep, that's a Canadian Hornet alright. Not a missile on it.





so would that lanc be overtaking or undertaking skimmer??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 10, 2005)

Well since I can only guess, I'd say they're in formation. Like that other pic I saw here somewhere of the Lanc flying with two CF-5's.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 10, 2005)

Would it make you feel better if I posted a shot of a CF-18 with a missile? I do have a shot of that!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 10, 2005)

I have pics like that myself, actually.
What always struck me as so typically Canuck though, were the pics I'd see of CF-18's intercepting Russian Bears up north with not a missile to be seen on either fighter. 

"Yeah, we need you to leave our airspace. NOW!!...Please?...We really mean it!...Pretty please?...Awww, c'mon!!"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

yes i know they're in formation, it was a joke...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2005)

Great Airshow pics guys, I have to dig out and scan some of mine.


----------



## GT (Apr 14, 2005)

Update.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice picture 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2005)

I always liked the A-26. I thought she was a beautiful plane.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 15, 2005)

Yep it is. I love it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2005)

She had some good armament too.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 16, 2005)

Good pics.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah they look good.


----------



## GT (Apr 17, 2005)

Update.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2005)

I want to go! 8) Who wants to pay my flight fees?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 17, 2005)

I'll pay yours if you pay mine. 

No...wait a minute.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2005)

That has to be a good show.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 17, 2005)

my god that looks amazing..........


----------



## evangilder (Apr 18, 2005)

I have seen shots from previous shows down there and they put on one heck of a show. I was hoping to make it this year, but I am going to be moving at the beginning of June, so I will have to shoot for next year.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2005)

Id love to see it.


----------

